# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal reports Version 8.x] Conversion Type chane en date

## Audrey Stelle

Bonjour  tous

J'ai conu un etat sous Crystal reports, version intgre dans Vb.Net 2003.

Je voudrais transformer un champ de type chane en Type date:
Exple de valeur contenu dans le champ de type chane "20051012".

Je pense que j'arrive pas  bien utiliser la fonction de conversion CDATE, car  l'xecution de l'tat, une erreur de type "Format de date incorrect" m'est renvoy.

Voici les diffrentes fonction de conversion en type date, lequel devrais-je utiliser ?


1)CDate(numrique ou chaine)
2)CDate(AAAA,MM,JJ)
3)Date(DateHeure)

Dans le 1er cas devrait - on passer un champ de type chaine?(c'est ce que je fais pour le moment et cela me gnre une erreur)

Dans le 2e cas AAAA,MM,JJ sont - ils des numriques ?

Quelle est galement la fonction qui permet de convertir une variable ou un champ de type chane en une variable de type numrique.

Vos suggestions seront les bienvenues.
Merci

----------


## L.nico

Bonjour,
ca devrait marcher si tu fais par exemple :


```
Cdate&#40;2005,10,12&#41;
```

Avec la fonction *CDbl*, tu peux convertir une chaine en nombre.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## Audrey Stelle

Bonjour L.nico

Juste pour vous adresser mes remerciements.
Votre solution a rsolu mon problme

A bientt

----------

